# My Sweet Streetside Find



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm cruising around town today and wouldn't you know it, I spot a pristine looking 20 gallon long on someone's sidewalk. The only issue that immediately jumped out at me was the reason why it had been abandoned in the first place. The rim was partially melted and came right off, but besides that no other damage. So, I'm wondering what are my options for a DIY approach to getting a lid or hood over this now rimless tank?


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump. Still looking for advice.


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

Some kind of solid mesh that wont be affected by moisture would work for a lid, it would at least stop fish from jumping out and it is easily snipped with a pair of wire cutters to have openings for equipment. Check out Lowes or Home Depot, they must have something you can use =]. Might even find some clear plastic or plexiglass which you can also modify.

Lights can be hung above the tank, or you can set on right on the glass (some fixtures may come with legs).


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Take measurements and make your own lid?

Seal the wood, paint it black seal the paint, then silicone the whole thing to the top of the tank.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

unless you have fish notorious for jumping,
or children notorious for in tank mischief,
planted tank keepers rarely use covers.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Did both bottom and top rims come off?

An open top, rimless design would get my vote. I would test the tank by filling it completely, and measuring the bow (deflection) in the middle edge of the top glass. A 1/8" bow is pretty typical--that is, the measurement across the middle of the tank is 1/8" greater than at the ends. Leave it filled as long as you can, and remeasure the bow. If it doesn't get any larger, that is a good sign.

I de-rimmed a 20 tall, and the 1/8" bow has remained constant for 4 months. You can see my tank at "El Natural: Hidden Spring" in the journals forum.

Good luck, and what a great find!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You can silicon glue a 3/16 thick 1.0-1.5" lip of glass around the inside top edge of the glass. My 50T has this arrangement. The small lip can be used as a shelf for lights' etc. without using a full cover. Any local glass shop can get you strips of glass this size at a reasonable cost.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I caution you about dealing with a local glass shop for two reasons;

1. they often have an exorbitant minimum charge for any job.
2. anything they cut also needs to be beveled 
so you can handle it safely around your fish tank.
this adds a lot more cost than the glass alone.

I learned this the hard way when I had a custom cover made for
a tank to keep my cats out of it, while supporting their weight.
the cover cost more than the tank itself!

many metropolitan areas have shops that work with plexiglass,
anything custom with them often turns out cheaper than glass.
you can find prefabricated plexiglass and adhesives and major
arts&crafts chains.

but I agree with Michael - none of this is even necessary.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! Now for a bit of an update:

Turns out the tank was relatively new, I noticed a sticker for "glasscages.com" underneath it and according to the website I actually have a 27 long. I hadn't bothered to check the dimensions before, so I took a measuring tape to it and got roughly 36X13X14. I definately want to try out some DIY approaches with regards to the stand, but I'm still debating what'll do about the rim situation. It's obviously a cleaner look; however, I don't feel too confident about having a 27 long rimless. I've considered building a simple wood frame as GordonRichards mentioned and maybe lay some pexiglass over it for a lid as spypet suggested. I'm going to add up my build cost and compare with the price of buying a rim and hinged glass lid from the tank website.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Another idea is to use a runway (electrical wire conduits, some are rather sturdy, but still easy to work with. I checked out glasscages.com just recently when I was looking for a tank. Measure the glass thickness and check the cement: it might be just fine rimless. It never hurts to do a leak test first though (hopefully not in your living room ). Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

glasscages generally makes tanks for the non-fish trade.
that means the glass and adhesives used may not be
able to handle water pressure. that would also explain
the melted frame - probably due to a reptile heat lamp.

so this tank may be suitable as a half full breeder tank
or a half full paludarium, but I would not use it full up,
intact frame or not.

honestly, your "sweet" find may be a waste of time.
small tanks cost $1/gal, and often free if you are
willing to pick them up from a craigslist curb post.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

craigslist has tons of tanks. I picked up a never-used 20g long, with a screen cover, for $15.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 20, 2010)

spypet said:


> I caution you about dealing with a local glass shop for two reasons;
> 
> 1. they often have an exorbitant minimum charge for any job.
> 2. anything they cut also needs to be beveled
> ...


These reasons may only be relevant to glass shops in New York. When I lived in Virginia the local glass shop I dealt with had great prices and would leave the edges unfinished and ask if wanted them sanded or beveled. Cool find BTW and I doubt you'll find a tank with those dimensions easily anywhere for sale used.
According to their site they make a 27g rimless, since yours had a frame it may not have the same glass as the rimless but I'd call and ask what the thickness of the glass used on the rimless 
Well, I just checked the regular aquarium page and that 27 has different dimensions, so a measurement would tell you which you have. For legal reasons I'm sure they would advise against running it rimless if it were constructed to have a rim.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Sometimes, the tanks meant for reptile use has a thinner glass than an aquarium.

It shouldn't be too expensive to buy glass. Ask them to sand the edges to "break" the sharp corners.

Your safest and cheapest solution may be to just buy a tank of Craigslist.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't expect to stir up such a debate over my find, but I certainly appreciate all the responses I've gotten thus far. Incidentally, the glass on this tank is 1/4 of an inch. So, if anyone feels I have a ticking time bomb here should I fill it up--let me know.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The glass on my derimmed 20 gal is only 3/16" thick. So please don't sue me, and give it a good test, then go for it!


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

1/4" is 6.35mm which is rather thin for a 36in long tank, imho


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

actually, a 24Long is usually a 60x30cm tank
so the glass for water should be 6-10cm or
1/4"-2/5", which means you could use it.

but honestly, I would not chance it
especially with a compromised frame.
water damage from a tank failure can
be a lot more expensive than a new one.


----------

